# Was für einen Rahmen Habe ich?



## Panzli (4. September 2019)

Da ich mir ein Trialbike-Rahmen zugelegt habe wüsste ich gerne welche Marke bzw welches Rahmen Model ich habe
Um Prinzip ist es der ohne Sattelaufnahme




__





						trial bike 26 zoll - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				




Deswegen glaube ich das es ein Onza ist... Aber was sagt ihr?

PS, das Fahrrad würde erstmal nur angezogen damit es nicht so "nackt" ist..


----------



## Monty98 (4. September 2019)

Ich tippe auf ein Dark Horse




__





						Bike Gallery
					

hi,  hier mal mein darkhorse:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panzli (4. September 2019)

OK vielen Dank, aber ist das die Marke oder die Modelbezeichnung unter Dark Horse find ich nix bei Google, was hältst du vom Rahmen?


----------



## Monty98 (4. September 2019)

Das war/ist eine sehr günstige Marke die man, was Trialrahmen betrifft, nur auf Ebay gefunden hat.
Der Rahmen ist sehr mittel... aber ich schätz auch sehr billig gewesen.


----------



## Panzli (4. September 2019)

Also sowas? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153466325077

Und heißt in diesem Falle günstig, einfach nur Schwerer oder auch schlecht von der Geo und Stabilität?


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Mit was willste das denn jetzt eigentlich vergleichen? Der Rahmen ist ein Jahrzehnt alt. Für die ersten Schritte im Trial absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

Ich wollte nur wissen ob der Rahmen eben sofort reißt wegen mangelhafter Qualität, und es ist mir auch klar das der nicht mit nem 500€Rahmen mithält.


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Kontrolliere den Rahmen mal gründlich auf Dellen und Risse, dann solltest du eigentlich ziemlich sicher sein. Generell ist ein schwererer Rahmen auch immer ein bisschen stabiler als eine Highend leichtbauweise. Die Belastungen die auf Dein Fahrrad einwirken sind am Anfang auch noch nicht so krass, dass Du Dir darüber viel Gedanken machen musst. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und bei den ersten Trialversuchen.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

Du kennst dich ja bestimmt aus, deswegen habe ich noch ein paar (dumme ) Fragen.
1.Kann man den jetzigen Lenker/Vorbau dranlassen?
2.Welche Ritzelgröße empfiehlt du mir(ich weiß das immer Unterschiedlich ist von Personen zu Person)


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Panzli schrieb:


> Du kennst dich ja bestimmt aus, deswegen habe ich noch ein paar (dumme ) Fragen.
> 1.Kann man den jetzigen Lenker/Vorbau dranlassen?
> 2.Welche Ritzelgröße empfiehlt du mir(ich weiß das immer Unterschiedlich ist von Personen zu Person)
> 3.Und ist 22 Vorn 18 hinten
> ...


1. der Vorbau kann bleiben, sofern der Lenker trotz der nur zwei Schrauben bombig sitzt und du nicht zu groß bist. Ich würde über einen neuen Lenker nachdenken, der eher nach vorne gerichtet ist. Guck dir hier mal die Lenkergeometrien auf Trialworld oder Trialmarkt an.
2. https://trashzen.com/faq.php#speed
3. Nein ist nicht das gleiche siehe 2.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

OK, vielen Dank schonmal, aber ich habe noch mehr Fragen die mir Google nicht 100%tig beantwortet 
1.Brauch ich einen Kettenspanner? 
2.Was genau ist da der Unterschied, wirklich nur der Sattel - >Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

1. Horizontales Ausfallende = Kettenspannung über Snails oder Madenschrauben
Vertikales Ausfallende = Kettenspanner notwendig
2. Die Geometrie ist unterschiedlich. Street = kürzerer Rahmen um drehfreudiger zu sein. Comp = längerer Rahmen um weiter und höher zu kommen sowie extremere Tretlagerhöhe um gefühlvoller auf dem Hinterrad balancieren zu können.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

2. Und was habe ich?


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Als Dein Bike hergestellt wurde gab es noch keine Streetbikes


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

Danke nochmals, ich habe zwar noch viele Fragen aber ich möchte dich nicht ganz so nerven...


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Schon okay. Sitze gerade im Zug und habe Zeit.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

OK, Ich habe auch noch nichts gefunden wo ich sehe wie man ein Ritzelblock auf Singlespeed umbaut falls das überhaupt funzt, kannst du mir ein Video da empfehlen bzw ein Kit, am besten für beide Kassetten Aufnahmen (ich kenne 2, deswegen).?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Habe ich leider noch nie gemacht, da bin ich ahnungslos.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

Unabhängig vom Preis, was hältst du von den Reifen bzw welches Profil/Breite braucht man beim trialen in der Stadt?






						Set: 2 x Schwalbe Rapid Rob White Stripes MTB Reifen 26x2.25 + Conti Schläuche Rennradventil: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Set: 2 x Schwalbe Rapid Rob White Stripes MTB Reifen 26x2.25 + Conti Schläuche Rennradventil: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Nix, leichte dünne Seitenwand bedeutet ständig Snakebites. Ich fahre die Montyprorace und bin damit ziemlich Happy. Allerdings haben die mittlerweile auch kaum noch Profil. Brauche ich aber auch nicht unbedingt im überwiegenden Stadteinwärts.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

Also Breite Reifen mit nicht so groben Profil?


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Das Profil ist Geschmackssache - gerade auf Asphalteinsatz. Die Seitenwände müssen aber stark genug sein um halb aufgepumpte Reifen abfedern zu können, wenn du auf ne Kante einschlägt. Der hintere Reifen eher breit, ja.


----------



## Panzli (5. September 2019)

Okay, und stimmt diese Aussage? 
"es reicht vollkommen aus wenn du hinten etwa 1,2 bar drauf hast! Vorne kannste ruhig mit 1.8 bar fahren!"

Und wie sieht es beim trialen mit 8tern aus?


----------



## Raymond12 (5. September 2019)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Generell wird heutzutage wieder ein bisschen mehr Druck gefahren. Das kommt aber echt auch auf deinen Reifen und dein Gewicht an.


----------



## Panzli (6. September 2019)

Wäre der Lenker besser?


----------



## Raymond12 (9. September 2019)

Hallo Panzli,
es macht wenig Sinn, wenn ich, der ich ja eigentlich auch noch Einsteiger bin, hier meine Sicht der Dinge erläutere und gar nichts von Deinem Profil kenne.
Was willst Du eigentlich mit dem Fahrrad am Ende des Tages anstellen bzw. was hat Dich bewogen einen Trialrahmen zu kaufen? Kannst Du schon Trialmoves, wenn ja welche? Willst Du da Geld reinstecken oder lieber gar nicht? Wenn doch, welches Budget hast Du? 
Es gibt vom Bashring, über die Bremse, dem Freilauf bis hin zu den gelochten Felgen soviele Trialspezialteile dass da noch ne Summe auf Dich zukommen wird.


----------



## Panzli (9. September 2019)

Trial hat mich schon immer fasziniert und da ich für nen 5er einen Rahmen erstanden habe, möchte ich die Chance nutzen mich auch mal beim trialen komplett auf die fresse zu legen(nach mehr schaut es bestimmt in den ersten Monaten nicht aus... Im Prinzip ist mein Budget 50€ da ich erst 14 bin, deswegen versuche ich meine übrigen Teile meiner kleinen Fahrrad Hobbywerkstadt zu verbauen.... Ist bestimmt nicht das schlaueste aber ein paar Bmxe habe ich auch noch zum üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (9. September 2019)

Okay danke! 50 Euro ist beim Trialen nicht besonders viel. Daher nimm alles was Du noch hast und passt und baue es erstmal halbwegs fahrfähig zusammen.
Meine Empfehlung wo Du vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Euro investieren solltest.

kauf Dir eine möglichst gute Cantibremse mit Brakebooster und guten Bremsbelägen - insbesondere für hinten. Hier gibt es bestimmt noch alte Threads bei denen Du ne passable und finanzierbare Kombination findest. Hintergrund: die Hinterradbremse wird für Dich am Anfang das wichtigste sein. Ein durchrutschendes Hinterrad beim Backwheelhop ist eigentlich das einzige bei dem Du am Anfang sehr fies auf die Nase bzw.auf den Rücken fallen kannst.
Rockring/Bashguard: Du solltest Dein Tretlagerritzel schützen, da du da irgendwann drauf knallen wirst. Damit Du Dir dann nicht die Kette und die Ritzel zerstörst und das dann dumme Folgekosten verursachts macht es Sinn, hier was einzubauen.
Schienbeinschoner

Alles andere kaufst bzw. optimierst Du Dir dann bei Bedarf nach und nach. Viele hören ziemlich schnell wieder auf, weil die Geduld fehlt und Trial nicht ganz von ungefähr mit Versuch übersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Panzli (9. September 2019)

Bringt mir die Kurbel etwas oder gibt es keine Adapter für kleinere Ritzel?








						Truvativ E400 1-fach MTB Vierkant Kurbel - 38 Zähne - 170mm - NEU  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Truvativ E400 1-fach MTB Vierkant Kurbel - 38 Zähne - 170mm - NEU bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					m.ebay.de
				



Habe die noch auf Lager

Meinst du Hydraulische Felgenbremse oder Seilzug? Meine Idee waren eigentlich hydraulische Scheibenbremsen


----------



## Raymond12 (9. September 2019)

Du brauchst vorne nen kleines Ritzel. Punkt.
Hast du eine Aufnahme für ne Scheibenbremse? Wenn ja nimm die.

edit wegen Autokorrekturfehlerbehebung


----------



## Panzli (9. September 2019)

Ja, ich hab Is2000


----------



## Raymond12 (10. September 2019)

Wenn der Lochkreis passt, dann kauf dir doch noch ein kleines Kettenblatt mit 22 Zähnchen dazu https://www.kurbelix.de/TRUVATIV-Ke...3OwlbHp-OV0ffwW4RmPIYWzRXBb1BfqhoC9LcQAvD_BwE
Ich fürchte aber , dass deine Kurbel nur ´ne 104er Lochkreisaufnahme hat.
Wenn Du aber Glück hast, kannst Du von dem größeren Blatt, was Du ja noch hast, die Zähne sauber abschleifen/flexen und aussen montieren, dann hast Du gleich nen Bashring umsonst dazu. Hinten solltest Du dann 18 oder 19 Zähne fahren, je nachdem was auf Deiner Kassette drauf ist. Wenn es mit der Kettenlinie dann halbwegs passt würde ich an Deiner Stelle den Ritzelblock auch einfach dran lassen. Da du nicht schalten wirst, ist das zwar eigentlich nur unnötiges Gewicht, aber in Anbetracht Deines Budges würde ich das einfach hinnehmen.


----------



## Panzli (10. September 2019)

Richtig gelegen 104mm Lochkreis


----------



## Panzli (10. September 2019)

Und sowas Umbauen?


----------



## Panzli (27. Oktober 2019)

So, mittlerweile habe ich schonmal eine "Gute" Kurbel mit selbstgebauten Bashring


----------



## Raymond12 (28. Oktober 2019)

Hey das Projekt nimmt ja Formen an. Tipp: Unbedingt noch eine Starrgabel einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panzli (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja eine richtige Stargabel ist Geplant aber die jetzige "Stargabel"muss erstmal reichen, die macht ja nicht ganz die Geo kaputt oder?


----------



## Deleted 512788 (3. November 2019)

wenn ich recht sehe auf dem Foto, hat der Rahmen hinten kein Langloch für die Achse?

Dann wird vermutlich die Kette nicht passend kürzbar sein, um im richtigen Gang ohne Spanner zu laufen. Es fehlt ein halbes Glied, oder so. 

Ich habe da mehrere Konstruktionen durch:

manchmal lässt sich per Kettenschloss die passende Länge erzeugen
ein altes Schaltwerk - möglichst kurzer Arm - per Stellschrauben so weit einengen wie geht, dann nen kurzes Stück Seilzug (10..15 cm) normal einklemmen und direkt da wo normalerweise die Zughülle ansetzt mittels einer Klemmschraube sozusagen _"auf den Gang"_ festschrauben.
Kettenspanner selbst bauen: nen Streifen Alu-Blech aussägen, ein Loch für die Achse, ein Loch um ein Schaltwerkritzel mittels langer Schraube (oder Gewindestab) festzubekommen + passend biegen

Nummer 3 ist die meiste Arbeit und nicht perfekt, jedenfalls wenns nur der Schnellspanner halten muss.

Die Gabel erreicht zunächst mal, dass Du das Vorderrad schwerer hoch bekommst und auf dem Hinterrad mehr "Frontgewicht" ausbalancieren musst. Aber es ist OK damit anzufangen, evtl sogar gut. Es zwingt dich nämlich "steiler" zu stehen, was für die Balance besser ist. Hochwuchten ist gut für Kraft und Technik. Wenn dann ne Starrgabel ran kommt flutscht es um so mehr.

(Vorderrad-Manöver kommen ohnehin erst, wenns auf dem Hinterrad klappt)


----------



## Raymond12 (3. November 2019)

Naja ich finde eigentlich, dass Räder versetzen eine Einsteigerübung ist und das ist mit einer gefederten Gabel unglaublich schwierig zu lernen.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (3. November 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde eigentlich, dass Räder versetzen eine Einsteigerübung ist und das ist mit einer gefederten Gabel unglaublich schwierig zu lernen.



Hängt davon ab wie gut einer stehen kann. Ich sage Leuten immer die sollen erstmal (bzw. immer und überall) "stehen" üben. Also einfach dastehen, ohne (sichtbar) was zu tun. Das Rad rollt 2, 3 cm vor und wieder zurück, mehr nicht. Im Mittel bleibts auf dem selben Punkt stehen.

Wenn das drin ist, ist das mit dem Versetzen ein kleiner Schritt. Und viele andere Sachen auch.


----------



## Panzli (4. November 2019)

OK, danke
Das mit der Kette hab ich ja schon auf 22:18 umgerüstet, ich glaube es fehlt jetzt nurnoch ein gescheiter Vorbau 15*20° oder sowas und dann geht's an Gewicht reduzieren. 
Der Reifen hinten wiegt ja 1.2Kg und die Gabel 1.3Kg aber mit dem Gesamtgewicht bin ich zufrieden, wieviel wiegen den eure Bikes, und mit wieviel Zoll?


----------



## Deleted 512788 (4. November 2019)

grossartig.

das HR Reifengewicht klingt nach dicker Seitenwand - das ist gut für Trial, weil schützt vor Durchschlag und "pushed" wenn Du gelernt hast die Reifenfederung zu merken/nutzen.

Hab nen 20", denke das wiegt 10-11kg, auch mit schweren Reifen drauf. Angefangen allerdings mit nem 17kg Baumarkt-MTB ... später mit nem 13kg Radladen-MTB sahs dann langsam wie Trial aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panzli (4. November 2019)

Da sind ja 11,5Kg garnichtmal so schlecht...


----------



## Raymond12 (5. November 2019)

Hallo Panzli,

nein 11,5 kg sind nicht wirklich schlecht für den alten Hobel. Das Du das Projekt soweit zu Ende gebracht hast, verdient großen Respekt. Tatsächlich hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet. Gewichtsoptimierung würde ich zunächst gar nicht mehr weiter vornehmen. Denn bevor der Faktor Gewicht eine Rolle spielt, musst Du jetzt erstmal an die Techniken ran und erst wenn Du die Bewegungsabläufe bei PedalUp und Pedalkick etc. soweit perfektioniert hast, bekommt der Faktor Gewicht erst richtige Relevanz.
Was aber was bringt, ist die Optimierung der Geo. Einen neuen Vorbau brauchst Du eigentliche erstmal nicht, solange der hält. Was aber durchaus was bringt, ist wenn Du ab und zu mal den Lenkerwinkel verstellst. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein weiteres nach vorne drehen durchaus schon positive Effekte mit sich bringen könnte. Noch was zur Geo, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist die Gabel vorne ganz eingefahren. Hast Du die fixiert? Wenn ja, die Idee ist zwar gut um die unerwünschte Federung zu eliminieren, gleichzeitig hast du aber auch die Gabellänge gekürzt. Damit ist die Tretlagerhöhe aber wieder unter der Achsmitte der beiden Laufräder (wirkt zumindest so). Je höher das Tretlager desto besser und einfacher wirst Du das Gleichgewicht auf dem Hinterrad halten.

Ansonsten gehts jetzt raus zum Fahren. Ich wünsche Dir dabei super viel Erfolg.


----------



## Panzli (5. November 2019)

Vielen Dank
Die Gabel kann ich noch höherlegen, ich müsste einfach nur die M6 Schrauben raus schrauben  und versetzt  in die Tauchrohre wieder verschrauben, das Tretlager sollte genau in der Linie zwischen den 2 Achsen sein...

Ps:Ein Besseres "Lineal" gab es nicht


----------



## Raymond12 (5. November 2019)

Mach das! Das Tretlager darf ruhig so 5-7 cm über der Linie sein. Es fühlt sich beim Fahren dann zwar eieriger an, aber Du wirst es deutlich einfacher bei HR Manövern haben.


----------



## Panzli (5. November 2019)

Wieviel cm soll ich die ungefähr höherlegen, weil die Trialgabeln sind ja nicht so lang...

Ps: meine ist 403mm lang, wie fast alle auf dem trial Markt


----------



## Raymond12 (6. November 2019)

Okay, ich wusste nicht, dass Du das schon abgecheckt hast.
Ich habe auch nochmal hier nachgelesen. Anscheinend ist mein Vorschlag zur Verlängerung der Gabellänge doch crap:





__





						Frage zu Tretlagerhöhe
					

wie wichtig ist der bottom bracket drop bzw. rise wirklich für trial Tricks? Ich hab mir ein Giant STP für trial aufgebaut (BB gemessen ca. -30) und wenn ich bspw. Jeff Lenosky auf dem Giant STP sehe hüpft der locker auf dem Hinterrad duch die Gegend. (siehe: YouTube        - Jeff Lenosky street...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Also fahr jetzt einfach los und guck wie Du zurechtkommst!


----------



## Panzli (6. November 2019)

Ja, langsam ist es Zeit mal zu "fahren" , mal schauen was mein Handgelenk dazu sagt...


----------



## Raymond12 (6. November 2019)

Auch wenn mich die ultraharten Streetjungs jetzt auslachen. Ich empfehle Schienbeinschoner. Kannst Du die Bremsgriffe mit einem Finger ziehen, ohne dass der Hebel die Knöchel der anderen Finger berührt?


----------



## Panzli (6. November 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich die ultraharten Streetjungs jetzt auslachen. Ich empfehle Schienbeinschoner. Kannst Du die Bremsgriffe mit einem Finger ziehen, ohne dass der Hebel die Knöchel der anderen Finger berührt?


Mit einem Finger Bremsen geht nicht wirklich, ich Bremse mit 2 Fingern..


----------



## Raymond12 (6. November 2019)

Gewöhn dir das als allererstes ab, du brauchst beim Trial die Kraft am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512788 (6. November 2019)

äh, ja, genau. Die Hebel müssen typischerweise weiter nach innen geschraubt werden - also weiter als allgemein üblich bei MTBs... ich nehm die Hand als Mass: aussen bündig mit dem Lenker + Finger muss den kompletten Hebelweg gerade ziehen können. Vieles ist Finger-Vorderfuss-Koordination sozusagen.


----------



## Panzli (7. November 2019)

So sind sie eingestellt


----------



## Deleted 512788 (9. November 2019)

vermute die sind zu nah am Griff, aber vermiss es mit deiner Hand. Der Zeigefinger muss gut ran kommen, die anderen brauchen nicht.


----------



## Panzli (26. November 2019)

Hier mal wieder eine Frage, die man bestimmt nicht pauschal beantworten kann. Ist der neue Vorbau besser oder soll ich es wieder auf den flachen Vorbau umrüsten? 

Ps: Ich weiß es sind schlechte Bilder


----------



## jjtr (27. November 2019)

steil für Manuals, 180er, Bunnyhops
flach für Hinterradhüpfen, Stufenfahren, Cousten


----------



## Raymond12 (28. November 2019)

Was meinst du denn mit Stufenfahren?


----------



## jjtr (28. November 2019)

https://trashzen.com/photo/5-4-static-hop-3-pushing-g-railing-janos.jpg


----------



## Panzli (1. Dezember 2019)

Wäre es eine Verbesserung, statt der Scheibenbremse so eine alte Magura Raceline zu verbauen aber ohne Booster und mit Adapter?


----------



## Deleted 512788 (3. Dezember 2019)

also die Magura "hackt" mehr. Bin sowas mal mit angeflexten Felgenflanken + Teer drauf gefahren. Dosierung gibts da nicht. Manuals mit leicht nachdosieren ist nicht ... oder Vorderrad durchrutschen lassen (neudeutsch wheel-swap) ...

Was für ein Adapter?

Booster war immer nötig: die Bremse hat schlicht alles auseinander gebogen. Das weiche im Druckpunkt war praktisch der Flex des Rahmens/Gabel. Ob das passiert ist zu sehen. (manche Rahmen/Gabeln haben nen Booster-element eingeschweisst)

oh, und dieses https://trashzen.com/ ist mal ne richtige Bike Seite, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panzli (5. Dezember 2019)

Oor0ho6N schrieb:


> Was für ein Adapter


Ich habe nur eine 2 Punkt Aufnahme, deswegen müsste ich auf 4 Punkt adaptieren...


----------



## Raymond12 (5. Dezember 2019)

Probiere es doch erstmalmit der disc. Adapter sind immer ne schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (6. Dezember 2019)

ah, die Dinger, die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind.

Ist Gefummel bis das richtig eingestellt ist. Was Aufbiegen angeht, sind die in der Tat schlechter als die 4 Punkt Aufnahme.

Das Problem ist der lange Gewinde"rohr" des Bremssockels: es zwingt lange Schrauben zu verwenden und so kommt der Booster nicht nah genug an den Rahmen ran. Sprich: der Booster am Kopfende der Schraube biegt nicht auf - das Fussende, mit Sockel und Rahmen, allerdings schon.

... ohne Booster biegt es anders herum: erst den Sockelkopf aussen, dann den Rahmen.


----------



## Raymond12 (6. Dezember 2019)

übrigens das inspired hex ist auch ein 26" und hat ne Disc. Ich vermute, dass Du in der Anfängerphase erstmal noch nicht so heftige Moves machst, dass Du den unerwünschten Flex großartig zu spüren bekommst. @Hoffes was denkst Du?





						Bike 26" Inspired Hex Team - dunkelrot metallic Hope Tech 3 Trial disc - hydraulisch-TBInsHexTeamR-1
					

Das neue Team Modell der 26" Hex Reihe wurde überarbeitet und bietet alle aktuellen Details, wie sie auch bei den Fourplay Modellen zu finden sind. Ein tapered 1.5"




					www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Panzli (8. Dezember 2019)

Und ich hätte mal ne Frage aus reinem Interesse, wie teert oder bitumiert man eine Felge, gibt's da irgendwo ein Video, bei Trashzen.com habe ich nichts dazu gefunden...


----------



## Raymond12 (8. Dezember 2019)

Service Videos findest du ziemlich viele bei https://www.tartybikes.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512788 (8. Dezember 2019)

Panzli schrieb:


> Und ich hätte mal ne Frage aus reinem Interesse, wie teert oder bitumiert man eine Felge, gibt's da irgendwo ein Video, bei Trashzen.com habe ich nichts dazu gefunden...



also ich hatte dazu stehts ein Stück Teer (in Folie gewickelt) einstecken: Rad drehen und dran halten. Muss nicht viel drauf, ne dünne Spur.

... funktioniert nur mit Teer ohne Kies, zb. das Zeug mit denen Strassenbauer die Schnittkanten und Risse ausgiessen oder von Dachdeckern, die mit Gasbrennern Dachpappe verkleben ...


----------



## Panzli (13. Januar 2020)

So, da ich langsam nicht mehr weiterkommen, bei dem Hauptelement des Trialen (Backwheelhop) wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ich falsch mache bzw was ich besser machen kann...


Ps: Ich bin gänzlich unbegabt was biken betrifft aber wenn alles 3xmal solange dauert wie nochmal macht das nichts, weil es mir ja spaß macht...


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Januar 2020)

Der Hintern muss nach hinten. Du kommst mit dem VR nicht hoch, weil dein Gewichtsschwerpunkt noch nicht über der Hinterradachse ist. Geh nach dem Endo ein bisschen in die Knie und streck den Po nach hinten. Überziehe das einfach mal und lehne dich soweit zurück, bis das Rad nach hinten kippt (danach schnell den vorderen Fuß absetzen).


----------



## Deleted 512788 (14. Januar 2020)

das sind gleich ne Menge Dinge gleichzeitig.

Kannste schon so bisschen auf der Stelle stehen?

Dann stelle mal das Vorderrad auf ne übliche Parkbank und versuche das auszubalancieren. (inside tip: wenn Du schraeg zur Bank stehst, kannste Dir die Balance holen, indem Du mit dem Vorderrad gegen die Lehne lenkst ...)

Wenn Du so herumstehst, lehne dich nach Hinten und ziehe am Lenker, das das Vorderrad hoch kommt. Beide Bremsen fest. Gewicht nach hinten. Ziel ist das Rad von der Bank übers HR weg zu kippen. Über den Totpunkt, bis Du freiwillig nach hinten absteigst.

Wenn das klappt, kannste ruckartig ziehen wodurch das zu nem Sprung mutiert, rückwärts von der Bank weg. Wenn Du den landest, merkste wie das so ist auf dem HR ... versuche mehrere Hops von der Bank weg. Irgendwann klappts dann auf der Stelle ...


----------



## Panzli (13. Februar 2020)

Ist zwar ein bißchen spät aber vielen Dank für die Tipps, es klappt schon viel besser.Ich  hoffe, dass es mit meiner neuen Bremse auch mit einem Finger geht...


----------

